# Zach's gunbelts



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

After a lot of web searching, I ordered this custom belt from Zach's. The result in the photo came after about a month's wait, but was worth it. Custom length, width, color, stitching, hole shape, number and placement, and buckle. I couldn't be more pleased. Superb customer service and follow through. http://www.zachsgunbelts.com. Find videos about the belts on Youtube.


----------

